# cysts on ovaries



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, 

has anyone else had cysts on ovaries during Clomid treatment. I have 2, one 5 cm and one 3cm. Managed to relaease one egg though. The nurse who did my scan yesterday said the cysts may cause pain but the cysts should go away when I get AF or BFP. However last night I was in so much pain in my abdomen I didn't know what to do with myself, couldn't stand, sit lie down or do anything to ease it.  lasted about 45 minutes then faded away to just a dull ache and feeling a bit bloated again, had to have a warm bath, peppermint tea and 2 paracetomol to make it feel better. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and what i should do?? 

Sarah


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi Sarah, i developed cysts after my IUI treatments which did go away by themselves but didn't have any pain from them at all. I was told that if i was in alot of pain to phone the clinic and speak to them.
Hope you are feeling ok.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

I have spent the last 6 weeks in agony with a huge cyst. The hosp will not give anymore treatment as it needs careful scanning. They said it should go down with an AF. Very painful and really crippling so i know how you feel.!


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

angelus,
i really feel for you, only had the pain once last night and thought i was dying. Had no pain today so hopefully it has settled down, was worried I wouldn't be able to go to work. So is there nothing they can do for your pain? Is it constant or just sometimes? Have you had to stop treatment because of it? 
Hope you are feeling ok

Sarah


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I see you suffer from endo, how do they know what kind of cyst it is? if its a choccy cyst (endo)then it wont go away on its own and will be painful. I had a cyst after 3 mths on clomid and had to stop taking it.
Sadly clomid and other fert tx can aggravate endo and cause choc cysts. Mine was v painful and they can burst. I would ask again.

Good luck.
Jo xx


----------



## Karenphi (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

I had a cyst before taking clomid, it was spotted during a scan to see if I had pcos and measured 5cm. I had quite a lot of pain with it and felt like I needed the loo constantly. I got severe pain one night and the next day the pain had gone. When I had my lap a few weeks later it had gone so I assume the bad pain I had was the cyst bursting.

HTH

Take care,
Karen


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi

Jo, the cysts are on my ovaries formed from follicles that got too big. Hopefully my endo is still mostly absent after being chopped and burnt out in a laparotomy last december!! Will you go back on Clomid? Do you still get the pain now?

Karen, I've had no more pain since and had the pain twice so wonder if it was the cysts bursting. Just hope none of it has affected our chances for this month.. can only wait and see in 11 days.

Take care and good luck to all

Sarah


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Sarah, no i would never risk taking clomid again - i dont want my endo to return if possible!!
I dont have any endo pain at the mo, luckily nor cysts as ive just had my little girl. hoping it stays away.
Good luck


----------

